
Show HN: Codeposters – making code into art - tchadwick
http://codeposters.io
======
danhardman
I really like this idea of the Apollo collection, but I'm a bit disappointed
that I can't see any of the code in any of the images. The close up of the
comments is okay, but I would like clarification that there's real code there.

~~~
romanovcode
Highly doubt there is actual code, and even if there is - how does it matter?

0 -
[http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1093/9840/products/Screen_S...](http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1093/9840/products/Screen_Shot_2015-12-17_at_9.07.59_PM_e30bf17e-395f-4c67-b0a9-cbbcb90b2eab_grande.png?v=1450410442)

~~~
tchadwick
It's assembly code from here:
[https://code.google.com/p/virtualagc/source/browse/?r=258#sv...](https://code.google.com/p/virtualagc/source/browse/?r=258#svn%2Ftrunk%2FLuminary099)

The posters start with the code from BURN_BABY_BURN--MASTER_IGNITION_ROUTINE.s

I concatenated a number of files together and removed new lines, and runs of
certain characters (space, #, and * for example). I felt that runs of the same
character distracted the eye too much to keep. Those NASA engineers liked to
make huge blocks of # characters.

------
martinni
It would be really cool if you could pick the source code location that the
image is made of.

~~~
tchadwick
So, have a way for you to enter a github repository (for example), and have
the image created using that repository?

